# Tivo desktop not showing up in my now playing list



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I just upgraded to 2.6 and Tivo desktop is not showing up in my now playing list, I rebooted both the Tivo and my computer but no go.


Can someone help me?

As a side note:I do have Pytivo installed and it shows up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try resetting your MAK.

Also right click the TiVo Server icon in the tray and click Properties. Then check the Access Control tab to be sure your TiVos are all authorized to access the PC. Also check the network adapter at the bottom of the Configuration tab and make sure it's set to use the proper network adapter. (only applies if your PC has two network adapters)

Dan


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Try resetting your MAK.
> 
> Also right click the TiVo Server icon in the tray and click Properties. Then check the Access Control tab to be sure your TiVos are all authorized to access the PC. Also check the network adapter at the bottom of the Configuration tab and make sure it's set to use the proper network adapter. (only applies if your PC has two network adapters)
> 
> Dan


it looks like everything looks ok. I deleted everything that was named Tivo and reinstalled it, and it still does not show up.

Any ports that needs or I can open for Tivo desktop?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes, check out this page for a list of all the ports required by TiVo Desktop..

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Ti...-EF84-4790-85AC-8FC6D408B5A7/ins_content.html

Dan


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yes, check out this page for a list of all the ports required by TiVo Desktop..
> 
> http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Ti...-EF84-4790-85AC-8FC6D408B5A7/ins_content.html
> 
> Dan


Looks like the Tivo Desktop can see the Tivos, and I can even download from the Tivos and hear music etc... I just can't see the server in my now playing list.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Enrique said:


> Looks like the Tivo Desktop can see the Tivos, and I can even download from the Tivos and hear music etc... I just can't see the server in my now playing list.


Do you have the free version of Tivo Desktop or the $25 Tivo Desktop Plus?

You will not see your PC folder with the free version of TiVo Desktop unless you have valid .MPG or .TiVo files in the TiVo Recordings folder. To see the PC folder with other types of files, you must have TiVo Desktop Plus.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Do you have the free version of Tivo Desktop or the $25 Tivo Desktop Plus?
> 
> You will not see your PC folder with the free version of TiVo Desktop unless you have valid .MPG or .TiVo files in the TiVo Recordings folder. To see the PC folder with other types of files, you must have TiVo Desktop Plus.


I have TiVo Desktop Plus and I have a .Tivo file in there right now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The fact that you can see the TiVos from the PC, but not the PC from the TiVo suggests a firewall issue is the most likely culprit. Did you open all the ports? One quick way to test if it is a firewall issue is to simply turn your firewall off. (and restart TiVo Server) If all the sudden it works then you know it's a firewall issue. If not then it's probably something else.

Dan


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Same issue here. Auto transfer is working but computer won't show up on tivo. IMAC does show up.


----------



## dlewczyk (Feb 18, 2003)

Same thing here since I installed 2.6 - The PC can see all 3 TiVos and transfer back and forth fine. The PC does not show up in the NPL on any of the TiVos. It did show up on all 3 with 2.5.1


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The fact that you can see the TiVos from the PC, but not the PC from the TiVo suggests a firewall issue is the most likely culprit. Did you open all the ports? One quick way to test if it is a firewall issue is to simply turn your firewall off. (and restart TiVo Server) If all the sudden it works then you know it's a firewall issue. If not then it's probably something else.
> 
> Dan


I did open up the ports that were listed and even DMZed my computer and no go.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Enrique said:


> I did open up the ports that were listed and even DMZed my computer and no go.


He means for you to open the port in your computer's firewall, not the router. Using the DMZ will do nothing. Some software in your computer is preventing the computer from telling the TiVo that it is out there on your network.


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

Enrique said:


> Looks like the Tivo Desktop can see the Tivos, and I can even download from the Tivos and hear music etc... I just can't see the server in my now playing list.


First, right click on the Tivo Icon on the SYSTEM TRAY. If "resume server" is in bold, left click it to turn on the server.

Second, from your Tivo, go to Tivo central then choose Music, Photos, etc. WAIT about 10 seconds for the list to populate. Then scroll down and you should see an IP address such as 192.155.122.1 (I only made those numbers up for an example)

Now go to now playing and you should see your PC listed at the very bottom of the list. This procedure has never failed to work for me if I shut down either the Tivo or the PC.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

HPD said:


> First, right click on the Tivo Icon on the SYSTEM TRAY. If "resume server" is in bold, left click it to turn on the server.
> 
> Second, from your Tivo, go to Tivo central then choose Music, Photos, etc. WAIT about 10 seconds for the list to populate. Then scroll down and you should see an IP address such as 192.155.122.1 (I only made those numbers up for an example)
> 
> Now go to now playing and you should see your PC listed at the very bottom of the list. This procedure has never failed to work for me if I shut down either the Tivo or the PC.


That got it working. Thanks.:up:


----------



## JayJayTen (Feb 11, 2008)

HPD said:


> First, right click on the Tivo Icon on the SYSTEM TRAY. If "resume server" is in bold, left click it to turn on the server.
> 
> Second, from your Tivo, go to Tivo central then choose Music, Photos, etc. WAIT about 10 seconds for the list to populate. Then scroll down and you should see an IP address such as 192.155.122.1 (I only made those numbers up for an example)
> 
> Now go to now playing and you should see your PC listed at the very bottom of the list. This procedure has never failed to work for me if I shut down either the Tivo or the PC.


I have a variation of this same problem. When I goto Music,Photos etc page the IP address of the Desktop is shown. My Photos/Music folders do not show. If I select the IP address it tells me that no server exists at that location and gives me option to delete or add a new one. That is the IP address of the PC running the Desktop SW and the server is running.

Sometimes it works perfectly and I can see my photos/music folders. I can play music and see video. I am using TDT Plus 2.6.

Same problem for the video, I can usually NOT see the video folder at the end of the NPL.

Any suggestions? I turned off firewall, the fact that it is intermittent if hard to figure out.

Jay


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

HPD said:


> First, right click on the Tivo Icon on the SYSTEM TRAY. If "resume server" is in bold, left click it to turn on the server.
> 
> Second, from your Tivo, go to Tivo central then choose Music, Photos, etc. WAIT about 10 seconds for the list to populate. Then scroll down and you should see an IP address such as 192.155.122.1 (I only made those numbers up for an example)
> 
> Now go to now playing and you should see your PC listed at the very bottom of the list. This procedure has never failed to work for me if I shut down either the Tivo or the PC.


I know about this problem, I had to do this just now, and it made me think of this thread.
The last time I read it, no one had posted this solution.
Anytime my PC is not on the NP list and I _know_ there are videos in there, this is the _first_ thing I do.
Just going into Photos and More, letting it populate, then backing out is all it takes.


JayJayTen said:


> I have a variation of this same problem. When I goto Music,Photos etc page the IP address of the Desktop is shown. My Photos/Music folders do not show. If I select the IP address it tells me that no server exists at that location and gives me option to delete or add a new one. That is the IP address of the PC running the Desktop SW and the server is running.
> 
> Sometimes it works perfectly and I can see my photos/music folders. I can play music and see video. I am using TDT Plus 2.6.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I forget to start TivoServer after a PC startup/reboot (I have problems if I let TivoServer start upon boot), so make sure you see the little Tivo Guy in your PCs system tray.
If it's not that, maybe try using static IP addresses.


----------



## greydad (Mar 20, 2008)

I discovered in TiVo Desktop that turning _on _the "Auto-transfer to DVR" setting for sharing video folders causes my PC to disappear from the NPL. Turning the auto-transfer back _off _causes it to reappear. No firewall here.


----------



## wolfman75 (May 9, 2007)

hey guys, I tried all the things listed here, no go.. but my problem might be different: I can see my computer/server on the Now Playing List, but all of a sudden (it worked fine for years) none of my shows appear under my computer's icon within Now Playing... it SEES the computer, but just not the shows, and they are all .TiVo.... I transferred them to my computer for backups, and now I want to put a couple of them back, but can't.... any idea?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

greydad said:


> I discovered in TiVo Desktop that turning _on _the "Auto-transfer to DVR" setting for sharing video folders causes my PC to disappear from the NPL. Turning the auto-transfer back _off _causes it to reappear. No firewall here.


Transfer at least one show from the DVR to the "My TiVo Recordings" folder on the PC. It won't show if there is nothing in the folder for it to see. When autotransfers are off, it counts the shows in those other folders as being something to see, and shows up.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

wolfman75 said:


> hey guys, I tried all the things listed here, no go.. but my problem might be different: I can see my computer/server on the Now Playing List, but all of a sudden (it worked fine for years) none of my shows appear under my computer's icon within Now Playing... it SEES the computer, but just not the shows, and they are all .TiVo.... I transferred them to my computer for backups, and now I want to put a couple of them back, but can't.... any idea?


Have you updated your Windows certificate for Tivo Desktop?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=390214


----------

